# Clasp - Terrasport ii



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello has anyone else experienced this with the bracelet / clasp not staying closed ?

It's happened more than once now - slightly scared of losing/dropping it !

** tightening the screws inside the clasp worked a treat **

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

I don't have that model. A picture might help. In general, sometimes a little
"adjusting" can help a clasp stay closed. You might visit your local watchmaker.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## PS23 (May 10, 2015)

I tightened my SAR clasp a bit with my Leatherman pliers. From the factory it held, but not doing active things that I do. It no longer comes undone now that I bent the surfaces in slightly.


----------



## kidsmoke (Jun 19, 2018)

This happened with my Omega once. Turned out I wasn’t (or hadn’t) fastened the wetsuit extension correctly and I was keeping the main clasp from closing all the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

